# 2007 altima 2.5s audio system



## hksmash (Jun 11, 2008)

does anyone know what type of audio system comes in the standard 07 altima?

what type of speakers are stock in the car? bose? polk?

are they warranted?

i had just purchased subs, amp and wiring for my car and i was wondering if i should replace the deck or just get a hi-lo converter so i do not have to replace the deck that is stock in the car

if i were to replace the deck with an aftermarket deck would that automatically void the warranty?

thanks for the help!

emails please

[email protected]


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jun 8, 2008)

I have a 2008 Altima with the 6 speaker system (non-Bose).
I don't know who manufactures the speakers but the dash uses 3 1/2, the doors are 6 1/2, and the rear deck has 6x9s.
The system has plenty of bass for my tastes, but if you want to thump the neighborhood, then splitting off the rear 6x9s to the hi level inputs of an amp should give you the bass you're looking for.
I have run aftermarket systems in my past vehicles but the factory audio systems for those vehicles didn't compare to what's available now.
My daily driver is a '96 GMC 4X4 PU and it has a complete aftermarket system in it including an under rear club seat 10" sub. Of course it's factory audio was junk compared to the Altima's factory audio.
We are perfectly happy with the '08 Altima standard audio system.


----------

